# How to remove motherboard startup screen(apna pc logo)



## gauravjaryal (Oct 15, 2007)

i hv apna pc   &that display a startup screen    how  to remove that startup screen


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 15, 2007)

there is some setting in BIOS.
Dont remember exactly...search there for post messages option or a OEM display.


----------



## ThinkFree (Oct 15, 2007)

Enable boot time diagnostic screen in BIOS


----------



## skghosh44 (Oct 15, 2007)

Go to BIOS setup and search there, there must be a option for enable/disable  Startup company logo. Disable that.


----------



## Fighter (Oct 16, 2007)

With the help of the "Phoenix BIOS" Editor you can change and disable your BIOS Logo.


----------

